# Word of the Day" Frangipane



## debodun (Oct 17, 2020)

Frangipane (noun) - a sweet almond-flavored custard used in cakes and pastries.

When I walked into the bakery, the aroma of the frangipane was mouth-watering.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 17, 2020)

Fran's Bakery, makes the BEST frangipane long-johns around, but Fran, and her husband Gi, can sure be a pain at times.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2020)

Frangipane - an almond flavoured custard, is not to be confused with frangipan*i*, a deciduous plumeria tree found in tropical climates.


----------



## jujube (Oct 17, 2020)

The Indiana University alma mater song has the word "frangipana" in it.  Why?  It was the only word they could find that rhymes with "Indiana".  Pretty lame.

During "frosh week" at IU, we had to sing it every time an upperclassmen told us to. YUK.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2020)

*Are frangipane and marzipan the same thing?*


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2020)

https://www.thekitchn.com/whats-the-difference-frangipan-129522


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 17, 2020)

There are times that I hunger  for frangipane  filled  donuts.


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 17, 2020)

My mother used make a  3 layer cake that had frangipane between the layers.


----------

